# Spotting and small bleed/clot from ectopion and/or engorged cervix?



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi there,


I am pregnant with twins and was fine until my second trimester. But for the last six weeks I have had on and off problems with spotting and increased discharge (coloured brown to pink) and occassionally passed little blood clots.
I have now been seen four times by my hospital (each teim by gyno/obs and MW) and have had an ultrasound (mega quick just to check for two heart beats) and internal examination (speculum) to check state of cervix - always closed. Every time they say that a) there is an ectopion and b) the cervix is somewhat engorged and these two are the likely reason for the bleed/spotting/clots. Cervix closed though. Heartbeats of bubs fine and I can feel them moving about now.
As I feel really rather well and never had cramps or indeed any infection (they also test urine and take swaps every time) they send me home, tell me not to worry, but also emphasise to come back every time this happens. This is in a way hugely re-assuring, but on the other side it is not clear what sets the spotting off.
My personal theory is now that pressure on my bump is probably the reason. Pummeling from my 20 week scan (all clear) caused some spotting, gardening (VERY light), i.e. bending down and picking things up seems to do it as well but swimmign and yoga (light hatha and my teacher tells me what not to do) seems to have no ill effect.
I would really appreciate your view on this. Have posted this on teh twin an dpregnancy thread and got two replies, but only one was really similar to my experience. I am worrying too much about this. I try not to. I try to be positive and when I look back, I am always so please how far we have come. 

Hope you can help.

Caroline


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid I'm not going to be much more help, sometimes women have bleeding in pregnancy which remains unexplained, sometimes the cervix can be a bit irritated or the softened tissues from your hormones can just cause a bit of bleeding, but as they say, you need to be seen each time,
sorry I can't help more,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for taking to the time to reply. I was in hospital bright an early at 6.30am   this morning with bleeding and clots. But teh verdict is much the same: irritated cervix, nothing else. bubs are moving about, have both strong heart beat and cervix is firmly closed. No cramps, no infection.It is as you say in that sense unexplained why I am reacting so much. Doctor was very very nice. 

Cheers 

Caroline


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Unfortuantely I have to add that I miscarried this morning. I went back to hospital on Friday night with more bleeding and cramps and stayeduntil today.

Thanks for your advice anyway. I appreciate taht you give up your free tiem to help out here.

C


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh I'm so so sorry hun 

I don't know what I can say, except that I'm thinking of you ,

sorry,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

